# Altoid Canned Catapult Contest Entry Record



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. folks. This will just be a running list of the entries in the Altoid Catapult Contest as I count them. If you think I have missed you or made some other mistake, just let me know by pm. I will lock this thread, so no one can change it but me.

Cheers .... Charles

Competitor Frames Videos Total Points

1984keen 1 1 2

Arnisador78 1 1

Beanflip 3 2 5

Bemahoney 1 1 2

Bigdh2000 1 1 2

Bill Hays 2 2 4

Blade 3 3 6

Busysteve 9 9 18

Byudzai 1 1

Canh8r 2 2 4

Can-opener 3 3 6

Darringlenncook 1 1

Devil'srival 2 1 3

Dougdynasty 3 3 6

E.G. 2 2 4

Flicks 2 2

Fsimpson 4 4

Grandpapete 1 1 2

Hainfelder 1  1

Henry in Panama 1 1 2

Jjh 5 5

Karle 2 2 4

Kick_the_can 3 1 4

M.J 1 1 2

Newbslingshotter 4 4 8

Oldbattleaxe 3 3

Parnell 1 1 2

Pawpawsailor 1 1 2

PeterW 4 3 7

Poi 1 1

Porkchopsling 1 1

Quercusuber 1 1

Rayshot 1 1

Shew97 10 7 17

Smurf 1 1 2

Stej 1 1 2

The gopher 1 1

Tsm 4 3 7

Tyrone8511 2 2 4

You'llshootyoureyeout 11 10 21

Grand Totals

40 participants 102 frames 69 videos 171 points


----------

